# Some New Samson/Cosmo Shots



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Okay.....here's some new shots....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And our December Frosty Paw submission:


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Cosmo is a smiler! How cool. Love 'em all but I really like the Frosty Paws shot!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Cosmo is a smiler! How cool.


That was one of the first things we noticed when we got him home from the airport.....he sure has that golden smile.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I like the one of Cosmo laying on his back grinning the best---looks like one happy dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Rick...Looks like Cosmo feels right at home and Samson has his sidekick,.....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

They are both so cute!! He looks like he is a very, very happy dog now. I still cannot understand how someone could lock that sweet guy in a laundry room and not pay attention to him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I like the one of Cosmo laying on his back grinning the best---looks like one happy dog!


That's what he wants to do every time we get the camera out..... We try to pose them to take a great picture, he plops down and rolls over.... It's funny...but frustrating, when you thought you had a great shot and he flips over like that....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> That's what he wants to do every time we get the camera out..... We try to pose them to take a great picture, he plops down and rolls over.... It's funny...but frustrating, when you thought you had a great shot and he flips over like that....


At least he does that, my Abby takes off & usually hides when she sees the camera come out. I'd love it if I could even get a picture of her on her back!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is just his way of saying he is a good dog....(I might have watched Homeward Bound one too many times--I can still hear Shadow saying "good dog" in my head).


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are great pictures! The Frosty Paws shot is definitely a winner, at least if I were voting!


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Rick those are fantastic pictures. You have two very, very beautiful boys there. What a lucky family!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

you have two beauitful babies i just wanna cuddle with those two cutie pies


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick-these are the best pictures! I look at Cosmo and you and it REALLY touches my heart. And I'm sure it didn't take too long for your whole family to love him to pieces-it's like children-when you have your first, you can't imagine loving anyone more-but-guess what?? You could have ten and there's plenty of love to go around!!!!! Same goes for our pets-they make loving so very easy!! Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> Rick-these are the best pictures! I look at Cosmo and you and it REALLY touches my heart. And I'm sure it didn't take too long for your whole family to love him to pieces-it's like children-when you have your first, you can't imagine loving anyone more-but-guess what?? You could have ten and there's plenty of love to go around!!!!! Same goes for our pets-they make loving so very easy!! Happy New Year to you all.


And I admit.....when we first got him....I thought there's no way he'd be as special as Samson. I mean, I thought he could be a cool dog...but he'd never be a Samson. But he's really grown on me. He's so different from Samson, I really feel they compliment each other.

I still have a hard time believing anyone could neglect him.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

They look so cute together!! They are both beautiful and lucky to have you...it is so obvious from all of your posts that you love your dogs! Don't you just love having two?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Great photos, Rick. Samson is obviously enjoying Cosmo's company. And I love the way Cosmo rolls over; reminds me a lot of my Dottie when she sleeps on the bed with the mattress heater on...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics Rick! They sure look like they weren't meant to be together. I'm so glad things worked out so well for all of you.

Now...can you smile like Cosmo?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics Rick, they look they've been together forever. So glad everything worked out. Looks like you're determined to get that Frosty Paws prize, you should have a real good chance with that one !!!


----------



## suzanne117 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Casey My niece*

This is Casey 

she is my niece lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

suzanne117 said:


> This is Casey
> 
> she is my niece lol


That picture would make a great entry for the January Calendar photo contest, too.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Great pics Rick, they look they've been together forever. So glad everything worked out. Looks like you're determined to get that Frosty Paws prize, you should have a real good chance with that one !!!


I thought our September picture would win..... Hoping to get it this month, though. They really love them. My wife is shocked that Cosmo already knows what it means when I open the freezer. Cosmo does a funny little dance when he gets excited for a treat....jumping and doing circles. We'll have to try and get that on video....


----------

